# Cruzerlite Case



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

I just received my Cruzerlite Android Army TPU case for my Galaxy S3 in the mail and thought I'd do a quick write up of it for any of you out there (like i was) agonizing over what case to get for your shiny new toy.

I went with a purple color, since it's primarily my wife's phone, I just borrow it on a frequent basis to fiddle with and try new ROMs out. If you've had a TPU case in the past then you know the feel of the material. If you haven't, then think of it as a semi-rigid rubber material with plenty of give. Will it protect your phone from scratches or being dropped a couple of feet? Absolutely to scratches and most likely yes to a short fall. Will it protect it from 6+ feet falling on cement? Probably not...but I am not about to test it.










The case fits the Galaxy S3 like a glove. No loose corners or edges, and it feels very secure and solid once on the phone. In terms of thickness, you can see for yourself that it adds almost nothing. In fact, it feels better with the small amount of added thickness.



















All the cutouts are perfectly placed. The volume rocker and power/wake button are not covered and are easily accessible. The cover makes the rocker and power button somewhat recessed which is a nice thing if you're like me and carry your phone in your pocket...and have a tendency to mash any or all of those buttons on accident. Also, the addition of grips on the sides of the case make for a very nice aesthetic, as well as somewhat functional, detail.



















I currently own a Diztronic, 2 Cruzerlite, and several generic S-line TPU cases for my Galaxy Nexus, but this is my first for the Galaxy S3. Of all the cases I own for my GNEX I always come back to my Cruzerlite variants and have a feeling it will be a reoccurring trend as I begin to use the Galaxy S3.

Bottom line, if you're looking for a case that will protect your phone from scratches or worst case, a few feet drop...AND one that looks good, head on over to Cruzerlite or Amazon (sometimes better prices and free shipping if you have a Prime account) to get one of the TPU cases they offer. If you're in the market for a case that is going to protect your phone from being punted across a football field only to land on concrete, then better look elsewhere ;-)

http://www.amazon.com/Androidified-CruzerLite-international-T-Mobile-Cellular/product-reviews/B008ENS4EY/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------

